# Curious - When You Pull Someone Over?



## Somebody's Dad (Sep 26, 2011)

Everybody here was really nice when I posted a question about helping my daughter overcome her fear of the police. Now I may get flamed for asking a stupid or obvious question, but I'm curious so here goes...

When you pull some one over for a traffic violation, I can only imagine it's always an anxious moment, not knowing who they are or what type of person they are. So is it better for the driver to:


Get their license out of their wallet and registration out of the glovebox and ready?
Sit quietly with their hands on the steering wheel until you approach and request license and registration?
Again, sorry if this is stupid or obvious. Ready to be flamed and/or educated...


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

#2


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2011)

Rock said:


> #2


Yup.

If you're fidgeting around, trying to get your license out of your wallet before the officer approaches, it can look like you're trying to hide something (drugs or a gun) or get something (a gun).


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

Not a stupid question, and as my esteemed colleagues have already answered # 2.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

#2


----------



## Somebody's Dad (Sep 26, 2011)

Delta784 said:


> Yup.
> 
> If you're fidgeting around, trying to get your license out of your wallet before the officer approaches, it can look like you're trying to hide something (drugs or a gun) or get something (a gun).


That makes sense. Thanks Delta and Rock. I'm going to assume that turning on the dome light at night is probably a plus so the officer can see inside the car as well.

Christ, I'd be a nervous wreck if I were an officer. God bless you guys.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2011)

Somebody's Dad said:


> That makes sense. Thanks Delta and Rock. I'm going to assume that turning on the dome light at night is probably a plus so the officer can see inside the car as well.


If you get stopped at night, you're going to be lit-up like Gillette Stadium for a night game with high beams, take-down lights, spotlight, and flashlight, but the gesture is always appreciated.


----------



## Somebody's Dad (Sep 26, 2011)

Delta784 said:


> If you get stopped at night, you're going to be lit-up like Gillette Stadium for a night game with high beams, take-down lights, spotlight, and flashlight, but the gesture is always appreciated.


I hope I never find out, but anything I can do to help. ;-)

ps: what are "take down lights"?


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2011)

Somebody's Dad said:


> ps: what are "take down lights"?


They're the lights built into the lightbar on top of the cruiser. If you get stopped at night, the officer will usually shut-off the forward facing blue lights and activate the take down lights, which are angled to illuminate the inside of the stopped car. The spotlight will be pointed at your driver's side rear-view mirror so you can't see the officer approaching.


----------



## Somebody's Dad (Sep 26, 2011)

Delta784 said:


> They're the lights built into the lightbar on top of the cruiser. If you get stopped at night, the officer will usually shut-off the forward facing blue lights and activate the take down lights, which are angled to illuminate the inside of the stopped car. The spotlight will be pointed at your driver's side rear-view mirror so you can't see the officer approaching.


Ahh, ok. Sorry for all the questions but this stuff is fascinating. I'm a computer desk jockey and the closest I've ever gotten to LE is watching Law & Order. Thanks for the education and earlier help.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Yeah the take down lights are not all that great and most of the spotlights now a days have plastic lenses on them and they fog up\melt so I welcome anyone that puts on a dome light.


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

These guys are really great at messing with people and thats what they've been doing to you. Here's what you really want to do....

When you see blue lights behind you just stop as soon as you can....Slam your breaks on right there. Then jump out of your car and run toward the officer with your wallet in your hand so the officer doesn't have to get out of his car. He'll appriciate that.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rock said:


> run toward the officer with your wallet in your hand


You forgot about the part with pulling out cash and offering it to the officer as kind gesture for all he does.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

You can always do what a clown did to me this past summer in Hopkinton SP. He asked me "What the F#$k is your problem". Ya, it didn't work out very good for him.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2011)

Somebody's Dad said:


> Ahh, ok. Sorry for all the questions but this stuff is fascinating. I'm a computer desk jockey and the closest I've ever gotten to LE is watching Law & Order. Thanks for the education and earlier help.


We don't mind answering intelligent questions about police work, especially when the asker has done their research to see if it's already been asked. It's the stupid, repetitive questions that annoy us.


----------



## Somebody's Dad (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks Delta (and all), it's still very much appreciated. 

And I'm glad the rest of you guys gave me the straight answer. So to make sure I have it right, if I ever see a cruiser behind me I should:

1. slam on my brakes
2. jump out of the car immediately
3. begin waving my arms wildly while reaching for my wallet in my pants
4. ask the officer why the f**k he's following me?

Then, from reading other posts, I should (if I'm still alive) come on MassCops.com and:

1. write an anonymous post asking why the cop tasered me
2. because I was just minding my own business

Being a civilian I may be missing a few steps here...:wink_smile:


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Somebody's Dad said:


> Being a civilian I may be missing a few steps here...


No, you hit the nail on the head. :teeth_smile:


----------



## Somebody's Dad (Sep 26, 2011)

cc3915 said:


> No, you hit the nail on the head. :teeth_smile:


Good to know, thanks. :shades_smile:


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Somebody's Dad said:


> Thanks Delta (and all), it's still very much appreciated. And I'm glad the rest of you guys gave me the straight answer. So to make sure I have it right, if I ever see a cruiser behind me I should:1. slam on my brakes2. jump out of the car immediately3. begin waving my arms wildly while reaching for my wallet in my pants4. ask the officer why the f**k he's following me?Then, from reading other posts, I should (if I'm still alive) come on MassCops.com and:1. write an anonymous post asking why the cop tasered me2. because I was just minding my own businessBeing a civilian I may be missing a few steps here...:wink_smile:


Actually LMAO in the front seat of the car!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Somebody's Dad (Sep 26, 2011)

mtc said:


> Mmmmmmm A sense of humor this one has....


Hahaha, thanks mtc. I'm getting it all from you guys. The flaming putdowns that you guys give the hammerheads are just the best things I've ever read on the internets.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2011)

Somebody's Dad said:


> Hahaha, thanks mtc. I'm getting it all from you guys. The flaming putdowns that you guys give the hammerheads are just the best things I've ever read on the internets.


SD, I never thought I would say this to someone who has only been here a few days, but you should come to the next M&G.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Go on the internet and get one of those international drivers license. when the officer asks you questions just smile and nod a lot.

View attachment 3001


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2011)

niteowl1970 said:


> Go on the internet and get one of those international drivers license. when the officer asks you questions just smile and nod a lot.


Then, be sure to place your hands behind your back when the officer requests it, and don't resist.


----------



## Somebody's Dad (Sep 26, 2011)

Delta784 said:


> SD, I never thought I would say this to someone who has only been here a few days, but you should come to the next M&G.


Wow, thanks Delta. I'm honored, especially as a civilian. Or is this just a trap so Deuce can taser me for his own personal enjoyment? ;-)

---------- Post added at 08:52 ---------- Previous post was at 08:47 ----------



USMCMP5811 said:


> Most important, keep a 1 gallon ziplock bag full of oregano in your car, when you get lit up at night, make sure you toss the bag out your window and then mash the gas. Turn off at the next available street and you'll be good to go. the baggie will act as a decoy, sort of what Chaffe does to a SAM missle for a fighter pilot.


Oh, thanks USMC. Then I won't have to slam my brakes on at all! And...sorry, I really can't concentrate or think...just keep staring at that animated gif in...I...ok...oregano...

---------- Post added at 09:00 ---------- Previous post was at 08:52 ----------



niteowl1970 said:


> Go on the internet and get one of those international drivers license. when the officer asks you questions just smile and nod a lot.


I'll combine that with the "Official Press Pass" that I got off a box of Cracker Jacks when I was 10. I should be all set!


----------



## Somebody's Dad (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks again. I'll close this one up.


----------



## Somebody's Dad (Sep 26, 2011)

Sorry, never should've closed this thread. Now that I know what to do if I get pulled over, I still need to learn how to make sure I don't get a citation. I've heard that if I festoon my car with lots of stickers that helps. Any other suggestions? :wink_smile:


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Somebody's Dad said:


> Sorry, never should've closed this thread. Now that I know what to do if I get pulled over, I still need to learn how to make sure I don't get a citation. I've heard that if I festoon my car with lots of stickers that helps. Any other suggestions? :wink_smile:


Show respect for the officer, apologize for any violation you may have committed and say three Our Father's and three Hail Mary's. :wink_smile:


----------



## Somebody's Dad (Sep 26, 2011)

cc3915 said:


> Show respect for the officer, apologize for any violation you may have committed and say three Our Father's and three Hail Mary's. :wink_smile:


It's so simple, yet so many people can't seem to figure it out.

So...no stickers then?


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Somebody's Dad said:


> So...no stickers then?


No, they won't help a bit.


----------



## Somebody's Dad (Sep 26, 2011)

cc3915 said:


> No, they won't help a bit.


Yeah I know. Sorry, was attempting to be funny.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Cc is NOT from the real SE Mass so he has no idea what will work around these parts. I've seen people tell the officer to go pound tar, the officer was originally mad but then the operator pointed out a large blue line sticker, an MPA sticker that was 10 years old and was on the car when he bought it, and a local SE Mass police memorial sticker. Well after seeing the support from the rude citizen the officer apologized and the man was on his way...Cc we do things a bit different here in the SE area..... Get your car all stickered up!


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Don't listen to fra, SD. We consider his area to be part of Rhode Island anyway, so his advice will get you in trouble..... a lot of trouble.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

cc3915 said:


> Don't listen to fra, SD. We consider his area to be part of Rhode Island anyway, so his advice will get you in trouble..... a lot of trouble.


Oh God I only WISH we were part of RI...... LOL


----------



## Somebody's Dad (Sep 26, 2011)

I'll have to remember to point to all of my stickers (I found a ton on EBay) when I jump out of the car and ask the officer why the f**k they're following me. Thanks fra! :thumbs_up:

Especially if I'm in RI or any of the frontier towns like Fall River or Rehoboth!


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2011)

Ahh MC is a mysterious place.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

_Few people understand the psychology of dealing with a highway traffic cop. Your normal speeder will panic and immediately pull over to the side. This is wrong. It arouses contempt in the cop-heart. Make the bastard chase you. He will follow._
Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas Highway Traffic Cop - YouTube


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Somebody's Dad said:


> I'll have to remember to point to all of my stickers (I found a ton on EBay) when I jump out of the car and ask the officer why the f**k they're following me. Thanks fra! :thumbs_up: Especially if I'm in RI or any of the frontier towns like Fall River or Rehoboth!


That's funny stuff right there, but not just funny, SOOOO TRUE HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!


USMCMP5811 said:


> Exactly! In those areas, you have to prove to the meanie pants po-po that your gun is bigger than his by rubbing it in his face. Then, you have the dick measuring contest for the extra credit.


USMCMP I'm pretty sure I loose BOTH contests......


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

fra444 said:


> Cc is NOT from the real SE Mass so he has no idea what will work around these parts. I've seen people tell the officer to go pound tar, the officer was originally mad but then the operator pointed out a large blue line sticker, an MPA sticker that was 10 years old and was on the car when he bought it, and a local SE Mass police memorial sticker. Well after seeing the support from the rude citizen the officer apologized and the man was on his way...Cc we do things a bit different here in the SE area..... Get your car all stickered up!


I could have swore you were with me when I had stopped a kid and made him scrape off his MPA TBL and SPAM stickers off his truck in the rain a few years ago. Took the poor sob about a half an hour


----------



## NoSoupForYou (Sep 14, 2007)

fra444 said:


> Oh God I only WISH we were part of RI...... LOL


No, you really really do not. Chafee is like deval but actually has the balls to implement his moonbat ideas.


----------

